# WP&Y LS Class 90



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Not sure how many people are familiar with Ed's Gartenbahn in the Netherlands but I got a notification that the next model they are working on is the WP&Y Class 90 diesels. 



Scale is not indicated but considering that their Swiss models are 1:22.5 I am guessing the same. A great companion piece for the LGB Alcos.


I three paint schemes: All Blue, The White and Blue, and the current Yellow and Green. 



I made an inquiry about as built vs rebuilt and the answer was it will come in both versions. 



Lorna


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for this info. I like this loco and i could see them 1999. I will order 2 units in yellow/green.


----------



## EddeBruijn (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello,


The first pictures of the model are available on the website of Ed's Garten Bahn. 



Cheers,


Ed


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

Here - Ed's Garten Bahn


----------



## EddeBruijn (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for the link, being a junior member I’m not allowed to post links or pictures...

Ed


----------



## EddeBruijn (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello,


After several requests we've decide to produce this model also in scale 1/20.3.


Best regards,


Ed


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Photos:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

This is made in the Netherlands for a European and US audience? My impression is that garden modellers on both continents who buy lots of trains tend to be LGB followers and not too picky about scale [note I said "tend" - I didn't say they were all like that.] So the majority of the money is spent by people who aren't too fussy about scale?

And what freight or passenger equipment is available to match a 1:20th scale WP&Y Ge class90? Most of the stuff is going to be 1:22.5. So how many 1:20 models get sold versus 1:22.5? 1:20 scale guys tend to be few and far between and are picky, picky, picky.


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Well depending on era modeled, some repainted AMS passenger cars could make up a train. The WPY used a lot of Colorado equipment. True some of the unique cars like the container and Anvil ore cars are not readily available.


----------



## pipalya (Apr 1, 2019)

I think scale here is a big issue. As I have a collection of WP in 1:22.5 the loco would be out of place. Possible loss of a customer and maybe many more. Peter


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

pipalya said:


> I think scale here is a big issue. As I have a collection of WP in 1:22.5 the loco would be out of place. Possible loss of a customer and maybe many more. Peter



You do realize that it is being made in both 1:22.5 and 1:20.3 right?


Ed got enough requests to produce it in 1:20.3 that he is doing so for an extra cost. 



The rest of his excellent models of mostly Swiss narrow gauge is also 1:22.5.


----------



## Manhart (Dec 27, 2007)

I have 2 GE90 now on my garden railway.










I made some modifications: Link (german text)

Regards Matthias


----------

